# scale for ferts?



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Where's everyone getting their scales for measuring the ferts or is there a method to use without the weighing?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

check out a hydroponics shop in your area, that's where i got mine, which is actually where i got all my dry ferts from. otherwise there's always ebay. unfortunately there is no name on my scale, so i can't give you the brand name.

you don't need anything fancy, just something that measures in grams, and allows you to "zero" out the weight of whatever is going to be holding your ferts.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I got mine from target or wal-mart. Just a basic kitchen scale. ~$20. Does the job perfectly.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 26, 2008)

You can get a diet scale for just a few bucks at wally world.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I was thinking digital would be the way to go just for accuracy in measuring. Or are you guys also using the non-digi scales?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Digi would be best for dry plant food. 
You will get better accuracy when dosing.

- O


----------



## stuckintexas (Aug 12, 2008)

or you could measure in teaspoons...i actually stopped measuring and just eyeball it. seems to work. EI method gives you some room to be off your measurement i believe.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

I just picked one up today as a matter of fact. Went over to my friendly neighborhood head shop, "The Black" here in San Diego and picked up this http://www.americanweigh.com/product_info.php?products_id=281 for 35 bucks. You are sure to have a local head shop that carries these. They have some cheaper, but I need something I can handle, not so tiny it fits in my pocket 

Not sure the guy believed it was for aquarium fert's but hey, I just started dosing PPS-pro today!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi supersmirky,

I got my scale here. The scale was accurate, weighs up to almost 1/2 pound in ounces and grams, the price was right, good warranty, and it shipped from the US with reasonable freight.
http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/proscale-222-the-deuce.aspx


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

supersmirky said:


> I was thinking digital would be the way to go just for accuracy in measuring. Or are you guys also using the non-digi scales?


i would use a digital scale that measures in grams. you would have a tough time doing that with measuring spoons, especially the amounts that are needed.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay great...thanks guys. Got one ordered and hopefully should be on my way to being a homemade chemist! lol


----------

